# I got hired as a MAC Freelance Artist......



## erinhelley (Apr 1, 2007)

*Well, I had my interview with MAC at Macy's today and I got offered a job as a freelance artist. When I tried to ask questions all I got was "the counter manager will call you in a couple weeks to fill out paperwork." He (the mac regional manager) also told me I wouldn't be put through a training except a few hours. That is really scary to me. *

*So is anyone out there a freelance artist who can tell me how all this works. How I get paid? If I get the discount? I'm soooo confused!! I would just rather not wait "a couple weeks" to ask all of these questions. *

*Thanks, Erin*

Anyone??


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 1, 2007)

i was about to ask you all those questions. but how do you go about even asking for that position???


----------



## erinhelley (Apr 1, 2007)

Well I just went in for a general mac interview and that is the position I was offered.


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 1, 2007)

Congrats on the job! From what I've understood based on previous posts, most people who start at MAC start as freelancers. I could be very wrong though.

Erin, I can't answer either of those questions for you, but if you do a search, I'm sure there's a thread that should have the info since there's a few MAC MUAs on MuT.


----------



## breathless (Apr 1, 2007)

i don't know how to answer your q's, but congrats!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 1, 2007)

YAY!!!! I'm happy for you!!!! You must be soooo excited. ooooh...ooooh...you will probably be getting discounts....now i'm really jealous...lol


----------



## mica ela (Apr 1, 2007)

Don't know the answer to your ? but wanted to say congrats! =]


----------



## CubNan (Apr 1, 2007)

Must be hard not knowing the answers to your questions....


----------



## Momo (Apr 1, 2007)

I hope someone can answer your questions, as I am curious too.


----------



## earthtonez (Apr 1, 2007)

Nothing to add but CONGRATS!


----------



## WhitneyF (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't know the answers to your questions, but I did wanna congratulate you on your new job! Have fun!


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't have answers either, but congrats!!!


----------



## artbox617 (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice,congratulations on the job!


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 1, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## susanks1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations on your new job.


----------



## AutumnRain (Apr 1, 2007)

Erinhelley,can you tell me all about your interview!

Like,mainly,what did they ask you? Did you have to have some kind of portofolio to show your make up work..Did you have to put make up on someone so they can see your work??

I see,you're not mua by profession,so I am interested what is needed to be hired as one,especially freelance,because I'd love to freelance for them.

Please give us details if it is not too much trouble for you.Thanks.


----------



## han (Apr 1, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 1, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## KristieTX (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations! From what I've heard, I think that when they have events you go from store to store or counter to counter and help out. I'm sure you do get a discount, as you will be working for MAC, afterall.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Skyordec (Apr 1, 2007)

Congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mkuptart (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't have any answers either but I wanted to say CONGRATS


----------



## hs769 (Apr 1, 2007)

congrats on your new job.. I hope it works out well for you..


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 1, 2007)

i have a childhood friend who is now one of MAC's international Artists. He's been working for MAC since 1995 and started ground up. now he works international, runway, and concert tours (he did missy elliott's world tour)

if you have myspace, you can email him any questions you may have about you new career at MAC.

www.myspace.com/648524

his name is victor, i love him, and you will too!


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 1, 2007)

Thats great news, congratulations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## linda46125 (Apr 1, 2007)

brilliant news, congratulations hope you get some answers to your questions, that would drive me mad that would!!!:7dh:


----------



## Glamour Girl (Apr 1, 2007)

I have a friend who has been doing this for a few months. She doesn't like it. There was no training, because I guess when they hire you freelance, they take into consideration that your a makeup artist already and don't need it. It's really screwed up.

Besides that - Congratulations!!! Don't worry - you'll be great, and I'm sure your circumstances will be different.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 1, 2007)

congratulations!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Apr 1, 2007)

They trained the freelances at the mac i go to. the one mua was telling me about it.


----------



## bmichlig (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations! That's a cool thing, and a really big deal! You should feel quite proud!


----------



## Glamour Girl (Apr 1, 2007)

I agree! It's a great start to something great!


----------



## chocobon (Apr 1, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 1, 2007)

ooooohhhh....ooooohhhh MAC discount. Where do i sign up????? lol


----------



## mynewyorkcloset (Jun 8, 2009)

yup. You get thrown on the sales floor ...JUST AS YOU ARE. There is NO TRAINING...LOL

Plus, YOU ARE BASICALLY A SALES CLERK for MACYS..at Mac

Being a freelance artist for mac...IS BASICALLY "on call"

MY ADVICE because I WAS A REGIONAL ARTIST FOR THEM....

FIND A REAL COSMETIC COMPANY.

MAC....is not WHAT YOU THINK ITS CRACKED UP TO BE...

you are never promised hours..and if you can not work the day they need you..YOU CAN BE TAKEN FROM THE LIST...

GRRRR

Oh one last thing REMEMBER MAC IS OWNED BY ESTEE LAUDER...bla bla ..its all POLITICS WITH THEM..

MAC COPIES ALL ITS COLORS FROM SMASHBOX AND MAKEUP FOREVER AND NARS....SERIOUSLY, THEY HAVE NO TALENT or creation in the product development in NYC...or CHINA...for real.

GO APPLY AND WORK FOR A REAL COSMETIC COMPANY MAKING 22.00HR....

SERIOUSLY.


----------



## amorris (Jun 9, 2009)

congratulations!!! so yes, what do u need to apply? do u need some sort of makeup certificate or any portfolio to show? congratulations again!


----------

